# Chinese cruise vessel capsizes - merged threads



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...BgSZHS3dSNU3CrQQ5fM-8JA&bvm=bv.94455598,d.ZGU


----------



## Mike_C (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/ship-ca...s-in-southern-chinas-yangtze-river-1433201086

"Authorities reported finding 12 survivors and five bodies from a passenger ship a day after it capsized in China’s Yangtze River with 458 people onboard amid severe weather."

"Among the survivors were the captain and chief engineer of the ship, the Eastern Star, who were taken into custody by police"

The list of 12 survivors (out of 458 persons) includes the captain and the chief engineer. Perhaps I'm being too cynical and too quick to judge, but this story sounds altogether too familiar.

Mike C.


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

*In this mornings paper regarding...*

The Chinese ferry that sank in the Yangtze river. So far only 12 have been rescued from 458, rescuers say they can hear people calling for help from the upturned hull. I think we on here have some idea of what it must be like to be trapped this way. Although I'm not religious may the good Lord help them and those who can't be helped may they Rest in Peace.


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm amazed that no one has commented upon this disaster, especially seeing that the master and engineer both escaped.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Over 400 still missing http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-32987573


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Ship now righted.

http://news.sky.com/story/1496564/china-ferry-body-collectors-recover-dead


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Tony Collins said:


> Ship now righted.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1496564/china-ferry-body-collectors-recover-dead


Am I being too judgemental at this stage or is it yet again a stability problem. If she suddenly capsized there is no reason for the Master to have not 'got away' or the Chief come to that if he was topside. The police probably arrested both of them to show how efficient they were.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Apparently the skipper and Chief both had time to put on their life jackets but not enough time to sound the alarm.
Sauve qui peut.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Day Sailor said:


> Apparently the skipper and Chief both had time to put on their life jackets but not enough time to sound the alarm.
> Sauve qui peut.


Having experienced Chinese river ferries in the past, it is difficult in the short time available, to sound an alarm and expect passengers to react. Things may have changed but I doubt if a muster drill would be held prior to sailing or even if it was mandatory. Same as getting a ferry in this country presumably. By the time you have organised and controlled the passengers it would be too late. When she is virtually on her beam ends there is a strong wish for self preservation - whether you are the Captain or Peggy.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------

